# 13. Buchholzer-Stevens-Cup (12.06.2011)



## Tracer (5. Januar 2011)

dieses jahr findet wieder in buchholz eine der schönste mtb rennen in norddeutschland statt!
ich kann jeder nur emphelen einmal mit zumachen. 
die rsg nordheide gibt sich sehr viel mühe und wer nicht startet, kann als zuschauer der eine oder andere bekannte gesicht anfeuern!
leider kollidiert der termin (12.06) mit dem bike festival in willingen
(11.-13.06) und entsprechen mit dem marathon
schade.... denn ich weiss das viele gerade dieses jahr nach willingen fahren  und die schliesse ich mich auch.
ok, dann trag dem termin fett in eurem kallender.....
m.f.g
willy


----------



## Maracuja10 (6. Januar 2011)

Ich hätte bei dem Rennen auch gerne mitgemacht. Letztes Jahr hat es schon nich geklappt. Nur leider habe ich ebenfalls schon eine FeWo in Willingen gebucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (6. Januar 2011)

Moin!

Mal schauen. Ich wollte am WE darauf in Kirchzarten an den Start gehen. Mal sehen was ich dann am 12. noch mache. Wenn ich bei der MEC an den Start gehe, fahr ich sicherlich nicht 3 WEs hintereinander Marathon und steh dann in Buchholz am Start. Das überlasse ich lieber Jüngeren  Die Überschneidung mit Willingen ist für den Veranstalter jedenfalls nicht gut....

Robert

Edit sagt: Fährt jemand in Riva?

Edir sagt: Upps, am 12. ist auch Bimbach. Man das wird eine harter Monat


----------



## Hanka (6. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

wie ist denn das Profil des Rennens in Buchholz?

Grüße,
Hanka


----------



## Tracer (6. Januar 2011)

buchholz ist ein richtige cc strecke!
man hat nur die möglichkeit sich zu erholen wenn man durch strart/ziel bereich fährt (+/-50m.).
viele kurven, und es geht fast die meinste zeit rauf oder runter.
fahrtechnik wird ein wenig gefördert!


----------



## deeptrain (6. Januar 2011)

bohh was das heimrennen am 12 wenn villingen ist
ich hoffe da kann von seiten der veranstalter noch verschoben werden!!!!


----------



## Deleted 15311 (6. Januar 2011)

MoinMoin

Joh,das ist schon verdammt unglücklich gewählt der Termin...da würd dich dies Jahr auch sehr gern starten wollen!
Dachte das ist genau so wie letztes Jahr,der Termin war perfekt(Wenn ich nicht krank gewesen wär)!Zum Saisonausklang eigentlich immer ne geile Sache so ne CC-Strecke,find ich,da steht man noch voll im Saft und kann nochmal so richtig Gas geben....
Aber so hat eindeutig Willingen Vorrang,auch für mich,so leids mir tut!Das ist nun mal einer der Saisonhöhepunkte!
Ich hoffe das der Veranstalter den Termin noch verlegen kann!!

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Catsoft (7. Januar 2011)

deeptrain schrieb:


> ich hoffe da kann von seiten der veranstalter noch verschoben werden!!!!



Wenn er denn überhaupt rechtzeitig auf das Problem aufmerksam gemacht wird.....


----------



## Deleted 15311 (7. Januar 2011)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Wenn er denn überhaupt rechtzeitig auf das Problem aufmerksam gemacht wird.....



Moin Robert

Hat Willy mit einem Hinweis für diesen Fred in diesem Forum schon für gesorgt...
Ist halt nur jetzt wichtig,das alle die dort fahren würden,aber Willingen vorziehen sich auch hier zu Wort melden!

Grüße nach Escheburch

Nils


----------



## Catsoft (16. Januar 2011)

Moin!

Wo wart ihr heute? Trainieren 

Robert


----------



## Skorpion (21. Januar 2011)

So, da wir auf euch schwer verzichten können ,
sind wir (RSG-Nordheide) z.Zt. schwer am grübeln den Termin evtl. zu verschieben. 

Näheres s. http://www.rsg-nordhei.de/drupal/content/11_1_21_13_buchholzer_stevens_cup_12062011 

Ihr könnt ja schon mal trainieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skorpion (10. Februar 2011)

Die Entscheidung ist gefallen:

Der 13. Buchholzer-Stevens-Cup wird auf den
 *14. August 2011*    verschoben.

Nun rechnet die RSG natürlich mit eurer Beteilgung


----------



## deeptrain (10. Februar 2011)

super das passt hervorragend


----------



## Tracer (10. Februar 2011)

das ist aber eine super tolle nachricht!
ich werde bei meinem lieblings rennen da sein... !
m.f.g
willy


----------



## Deleted 15311 (10. Februar 2011)

MoinMoin

Jauh....sehr geil und auch keine Überschneidung mit der Transalp!

Wir sehen uns...

Danke für eure Mühen!!

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Maracuja10 (11. Februar 2011)

Super


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. Februar 2011)

Super Willingen wäre vorgegangen, aber so komme ich zum Fotofieren und eventuell zum Fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuki (12. April 2011)

Wo kann man sich denn für das Rennen anmelden? Konnte hier nix finden: http://www.rsg-nordhei.de/drupal/news/11_2_20_13_buchholzer_stevens_cup_14082011


----------



## David_B (1. August 2011)

Da sollte es gehen:

http://www.rsg-nordhei.de/drupal/content/11_6_28_ausschreibung_13buchholzer_stevens_mtb_cup


----------



## Tracer (13. August 2011)

nicht vergessen!
morgen, findet das buchholzer mtb rennen statt.
ich hoffe das regen tief pedro erbarmen mit uns hat. hoffe bekannte gesichter zu sehen und auf ein zahlreiches erscheinen. der kuchen schmeckt in der nordheide besonders lecker!
also bis morgen!
m.f.g
willy


----------



## David_B (14. August 2011)

Na das war ja heute eine richtige Schweinerei. 










































Im Album sind noch weitere Fotos.


----------



## Catsoft (15. August 2011)

Wie gut, dass ich das WE arbeiten mußte....


----------



## Deleted 15311 (17. August 2011)

Und ich es in Berlin bei meiner Perle verbracht habe....

Grüße

Nils


----------



## deeptrain (17. August 2011)

SHIVER schrieb:


> Und ich es in Berlin bei meiner Perle verbracht habe....
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Nils



ahhh der Drückeberger erst großen mund und denn nich am start stehen das sind mir die richtigen


----------



## Deleted 15311 (18. August 2011)

deeptrain schrieb:


> ahhh der Drückeberger erst großen mund und denn nich am start stehen das sind mir die richtigen



Alles ne Frage der Prioritäten Digga...

Grüße

Nils


----------

